# Rome Libertines Review



## eastCOASTkills

I just got my LIBERTINES in the mail, and I have to say, I am so pumped to shred in these this winter. The first thing i noticed when taking them out of the box was how light they were. These things are like feathers. Laced up, these things are sooo comfy. No pressure points or weird bumps whatsoever. They're also insanely flexible, not restricting at all. It feels like i'm wearing a skate shoe. Basically it's the perfect park boot. I highly recommend them for anyone looking for a light, flexible boot. I'll defintely post another review when i ride with these babies. If jesus was in the form of a snowboard boot, he'd be the libertines.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Boot reviews are pointless. Break down of tech features sure that's great.


----------



## eastCOASTkills

just pointing out the highlights of the boot. lik how light and flexible it is. whatever


----------



## chupacabraman

I ride with a Rome Libertine. I know it basically comes down to and individuals feet, but after trying on dozens of boots this one just fit my foot so perfectly. It hugs in all the right places, no weird pressure points. I love it. It is a VERY SOFT park boot... I rode it 4 months last year and I'll be lucky if it last me till Christmas it's getting so soft.


----------



## eastCOASTkills

chupacabraman said:


> I ride with a Rome Libertine. I know it basically comes down to and individuals feet, but after trying on dozens of boots this one just fit my foot so perfectly. It hugs in all the right places, no weird pressure points. I love it. It is a VERY SOFT park boot... I rode it 4 months last year and I'll be lucky if it last me till Christmas it's getting so soft.


yea man i can't wait to ride with these, i love soft boots. and its the same for me, for some reason it just fits me better than any other boot ive had before


----------



## AWNOW

Thanks for the review of a product you have never used =)


----------



## SPAZ

did it pack out a lot? i just bought some from the house in size 13, but i wear a 12.5-13 shoe. i told my mom when she ordered them (were a present) to get 12, but she didn't listen and now i'm afraid i'll have to return them...


----------



## chupacabraman

Man those boots fell apart! If you like a soft jibbing boot that feels like a glove - this is it... but trust me, they will fall apart. (well, I guess most boots do, so that doesn't really mean much)

I wear a size 10.5 in skate shoes and fit a 10 in Libertines.


----------



## SPAZ

yeah, thats what i thought. i guess i can hold this over her now :cheeky4:
by fall apart, what exactly do you mean? how many days did you put on them?


----------



## chupacabraman

About a hundred days. Laces all ripped out, so soft that the back just flop down when you try to take the boots off, soles coming apart.


----------



## SPAZ

wow, they did fall apart. i'm only getting 20-30 days, no nbd for me. :laugh:


----------

